# smallest chameleon



## dlemmings (Feb 15, 2012)

Scientists have discovered a new species of chameleon, _Brookesia micra_, believed to be the smallest in the world.

The tiny lizard, native to Madagascar, measures less than 30 millimeters fully grown – and when young, it is small enough to stand comfortably on the head of a match.

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/africa/120215/brookesia-micra-worlds-smallest-chameleon-discovered-madagascar


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 15, 2012)

I saw this news yesterday, very cool!


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 15, 2012)

that is freaking small!

very cool


----------



## ismart (Feb 15, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 15, 2012)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 15, 2012)

I have seen this too.

I want a bunch of these little guys!! so cute!!

Madagascar is like no other place on earth for isolated species found

no where else.

The place is like a whole different planet!!


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 15, 2012)

Fits on the head of a match? What do I need a telescope to view them?

No thanks, cute, but you won't see me going after even an F1 import

Harry


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 15, 2012)

I used to have some Brookesia,not the smallest but less than 5 centimeters long....But do not tell anyone.


----------



## twolfe (Feb 15, 2012)

Very cute! I want one!


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 15, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## Precarious (Feb 15, 2012)

Awe, too cute.


----------



## agent A (Feb 15, 2012)

adorable!!!


----------



## twolfe (Feb 17, 2012)

That photo of the smallest chameleon made it on the Ellen show today.


----------



## agent A (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay!!!! I still remember that episode where she was talking about the growing human population and saying that Viagra advertisers had done a good job and there was no longer a need for any dance videos that show u how to move your hips and stuff, very funny show :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2012)

There are probably many more species of animals like this that we have yet to discover. Amazing find.


----------



## ismart (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool find!


----------

